# SmartObjeke umbenennen



## docma (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Template gebastelt, nun ist mir aufgefallen das ich viel den Namen "Test" verwendet habe (bei den Smartobjekten).
Gibt es eine möglichkeit diese verknüpfungen umzubenennen ohne das ich alles nochmal einsetzten muss?

LG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mir zwar relativ sicher, dass ich irgendwas falsch verstanden habe, aber du kannst doch Layer ganz einfach umbenennen? Wenn dich die Klickerei nervt, dann kannst du auch die Tabulator-Taste nutzen, um von Ebene zu Ebene zu springen und direkt den Ebenennamen eingeben zu können.

Wenn es noch komfortabler gehen soll, dann musst du dir ein Script schreiben. Vermutlich overkill wenn du das nicht ständig machen musst, sondern eher eine einmalige Aktion für dein Templatefile ist.

Was meinst du mit "Verknüpfungen"? Dieser Begriff sagt mir im Moment erstmal nichts, im Zusammenhang mit Ebenen. *kopfkratz*

Gruß
Martin


----------



## docma (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Martin,

Also es geht nicht um den Namen der Ebene, sondern um den Namen des SmartObjektes.

z.B. du ziehst ein *test.jpg in eine offene *psd Datei. Nun erstellt dir Photoshop ein SmartObjekt. 
Nach Doppelklick auf das SmartObjekt kommst du also in den Bearbeitungsmodus von *test.jpg -> diesen Namen würde ich gerne ändern ohne das ich nochmals alles platzieren und verzerren muss.

Ich weiss in CC kann mann dies einfach mit Verknüpfungen lösen. Ich Arbeite aber noch mit CS6, hier wird dies noch Temporär gelöst.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Mai 2014)

Ah, ok. Jetzt verstehe ich was du machen möchtest.
Leider kenne ich keine Möglichkeit, den intern gespeicherten Dateinamen zu editieren, auch nicht via Script. Aber ich kenne ein schickes, kleines Plugin, dass es dir ermöglicht, Smartobjects mit externen Dateien zu verknüpfen, auch ohne Photoshop CC. 

Schau einfach mal hier nach:
http://www.canlinkit.com

Gruß
Martin


----------

